# Downtube Shifters & Brake Levers



## smokeysmoo (31 Dec 2012)

I'm looking for 8 speed downtube shifters, preferebaly 105 but not too bothered at this stage, and also drop brake levers to suit a late 80's/early 90's road bike, again 105 would be nice as well.

Let me know what you've got lying around please.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Jan 2013)

I think I may have a set of 105 or ultegra aero brakes on an old bike of mine. I will have a look at the weekend if you are interested.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'm looking for 8 speed downtube shifters, preferebaly 105 but not too bothered at this stage, and also drop brake levers to suit a late 80's/early 90's road bike, again 105 would be nice as well.
> 
> Let me know what you've got lying around please.
> 
> ...


I'm just about to throw out my 1989 Galaxy frame , Dopeycow No1's insurance have finally paid up and I don't need to trip over it any more, (and they refuse to come and collect it) anything on there that you would want?


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> I think I may have a set of 105 or ultegra aero brakes on an old bike of mine. I will have a look at the weekend if you are interested.


I'm going to have a chat with Geoff Smith tomorrow. It's surprising what he has lying around in his shop, but if not I've got a couple of other irons in the fire, but I'd still be interested to hear what you've got, cheers.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I'm just about to throw out my 1989 Galaxy frame , Dopeycow No1's insurance have finally paid up and I don't need to trip over it any more, (and they refuse to come and collect it) anything on there that you would want?


Maybe, what brake levers and shifters has it got on it?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Maybe, what brake levers and shifters has it got on it?


The front is non indexed the rear is only 6 speed I'm sorry , levers, whatever Dawes blessed it with...


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> The front is non indexed the rear is only 6 speed I'm sorry , levers, whatever Dawes blessed it with...


No worries, thanks anyway.


----------



## HovR (1 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> The front is non indexed the rear is only 6 speed I'm sorry , levers, whatever Dawes blessed it with...


 
Out of interest, are the the shifters braze-on or band-on?


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> Out of interest, are the the shifters braze-on or band-on?


The shifters are currently early spec 105 STI ones, but downtube shifters would have to be the braze on type.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> Out of interest, are the the shifters braze-on or band-on?


Brazed, from memory, you will have to excuse the vagueness , dopeycow no1 nearly killed me when I was riding it and I have tried hard not to look at it since. If anyone wants any bits or the frame itself squeek up or it's going out in the next few days.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Jan 2013)

My old bike does have braze on shifters but I think they are 7 speed as I remember not indexing and using them in friction mode because I had an 8 speed cassette, but I will check that as well.


----------



## HovR (1 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Brazed, from memory, you will have to excuse the vagueness , dopeycow no1 nearly killed me when I was riding it and I have tried hard not to look at it since. If anyone wants any bits or the frame itself squeek up or it's going out in the next few days.


 
Ok, thanks anyway. I'm looking for a pair of band-on shifters, so if they do turn out to be then please send me a message.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Brazed, from memory, you will have to excuse the vagueness , dopeycow no1 nearly killed me when I was riding it and I have tried hard not to look at it since. If anyone wants any bits or the frame itself squeek up or it's going out in the next few days.


 could be interested any chance of knowing what condition its in and is it salvagable or not !


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Jan 2013)

biggs682 said:


> could be interested any chance of knowing what condition its in and is it salvagable or not !


It's steel, so it's always salvagable , it depends on what cost. The paint is obviously badly damaged and dopeycow no1 managed to run over the whole bike so I have no idea how straight the frame is.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> It's steel, so it's always salvagable , it depends on what cost. The paint is obviously badly damaged and dopeycow no1 managed to run over the whole bike so I have no idea how straight the frame is.


 ok thanks for the info , bit to far gone for me


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (2 Jan 2013)

Pair of shifters here for £10 posted: only 7 speed indexed, but can be run in friction mode.

If you're interested and aren't a member, then let me know and I can get them for you.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jan 2013)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> Pair of shifters here for £10 posted: only 7 speed indexed, but can be run in friction mode.
> 
> If you're interested and aren't a member, then let me know and I can get them for you.


Cheers SS, I'll let you know. I need to have a chat with my LBS. I went today but he was shut so I suspect he's making the most of the break and will be open on Monday.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, but I've managed to source some parts now so I should be sorted


----------

